# The all important Sand Wedge



## DrewUAT (Apr 18, 2007)

I went golfing last week and I had just bought my set, the only wedge it came with was a Pitching wedge.

So no matter how close I got I had to use the pitching wedge to get up to the green, since im really new to this golf thing I often overswing and put it over the green.

I was wondering if I should really really invest in a sand wedge.

If so then what kind?

Steel shaft or graphite, and what degree of wedge should I go with?

We have a Nike NDS Graphite Sand Wedge, I think is 56 degrees. Would that be a decent choice or should I focuse more on something else?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Definently get the SW. 55*-56* is a SW. The one you have should be sufficient, but I personally like steel shafts better, but it should serve your purpose just fine.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Like 300yards said the Nike Sand Wedge will definitely do the job for you. You might also take a look at a Gap Wedge, 52 degrees, it fills in the gap difference between your Pitching Wedge and the Sand Wedge. Just a suggestion.

Del


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

*DrewUAT*​ It sounds like you have it covered as far as wedges are concerned
"all though as suggested you could add a gap wedge" but it sounds to me like you need to practise your distance control, 
ie: practise with a 1/4, 1/2, and a 3/4 swing this will help with the distance control.​


----------

